# Real Tactical Lights



## THE BIG EVIL (Sep 15, 2004)

Just look at this GIVE ME GIVE ME

http://www.securityarms.com/20010315/galleryfiles/2400/2410.htm


http://www.securityarms.com/20010315/galleryfiles/2400/2409.htm


----------



## Mark Weiser (Sep 15, 2004)

Honestly this item will not sell very well due to the tactical problems. Just give me a Semi Auto and a Stinger Flashlight and it will do the same thing only with more bullets and the Flashlight will not even get warm lol.


----------



## THE BIG EVIL (Sep 15, 2004)

Its more fun and you can use decepcon with one or both as back up guns.
look at this one.http://www.securityarms.com/20010315/galleryfiles/0100/192.htm think back up think crafty


----------



## 8253 (Sep 17, 2004)

Looks very unweildy.  Also looks like a lawsuit waiting to happen.


----------



## OULobo (Sep 17, 2004)

unreliable at best. . . . only one shot. . . . I'd assume horrid accuracy, plus it looks like an assassin's weapon, not a weapon associated with self-defense. That's one snake I'll just leave in the bushes.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Sep 17, 2004)

Somebody is going to shoot themselves with one of these.

I suppose the idea is that should an LEO get taken hostage (a la "The Onion Field") he'd be able to use something like this.  It'd be easier to just put a Kel-tec in a sock or boot.

Gun grabbers are going to have a field day with this one.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## KenpoTex (Sep 18, 2004)

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> Gun grabbers are going to have a field day with this one.


 They probably will if it's ever chambered in a REAL caliber...I mean come on, it's a F***ing .25


----------



## Phil Elmore (Sep 18, 2004)

That's the stupidest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Seig (Sep 18, 2004)

The .25 is an under-rated round. It's good for what it is designed for, holding it tight up against someone (usually a soft target like the belly or the eyeball) and pulling the trigger.


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 18, 2004)

I would bet that you need to replace at least the bulb, if not other components, every time you fire a round.  Or are these one shot deals?  Anyway, pretty silly.  Now they won't let flashlights onto planes either.


----------



## Phil Elmore (Sep 18, 2004)

This thing is an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 18, 2004)

Woo Hoo!

This is as silly as the "Cell Phone" gun.


----------



## Bammx2 (Sep 18, 2004)

The "pen-gun" is an adaptation of a flare gun used by downed US pilots.It was part of thier survival kit that hung by sord on thier flight vest.

I think it was more reliable as a weapon when it was still a flare gun!


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 18, 2004)

Bammx2 said:
			
		

> The "pen-gun" is an adaptation of a flare gun used by downed US pilots.It was part of thier survival kit that hung by sord on thier flight vest.
> 
> I think it was more reliable as a weapon when it was still a flare gun!



I don't think that the Zip gun is a BAD idea per-se...  .22 pen guns in little tubes as an inaccurate stupid and dangerous weapon... 

But the flashlight/zipgun?  I mean come on...


----------



## KenpoTex (Sep 19, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> Now they won't let flashlights onto planes either.


Is this a recent development?  I flew a couple of months ago and didn't have a problem taking on with me.  As well as...um, never mind


----------

